
Show HN: A browser-based multiplayer clone of the DOS game Liero using WebRTC - basro
https://www.webliero.com
======
z3t4
It seem to run smooth. Very impressive. You should make a blog post/article on
how you did the game and the problems and challenges you solved. Should make
it playable on mobile, use accelerometer or what not.

~~~
basro
Thanks, for the compliment. I'll consider writing a blog post in the future.

It's actually kind of playable on android at the moment, but only if you have
a keyboard or gamepad plugged into the device.

I'm not really into mobile games and find touch screen controls a bit annoying
to use so I haven't considered adding support for it yet.

------
basro
Here's some video footage for anyone who doesn't want to play but still wants
to see what it's like: [https://youtu.be/oANleO-sE9s](https://youtu.be/oANleO-
sE9s)

------
billconan
wow, Liero is my favorite!

~~~
basro
Mine too ;)

------
thanksDr
THANK YOU!

~~~
basro
You are welcome

